# Fe vs. Fi - similarities and differences



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

Alright, I am asking this because deciphering which one I most likely am has been extremely difficult for me. I have always resonated more with descriptions of Fi while everyone sees me as an Fe user. In turn I feel as if I lack understanding of what makes them distinct.


This is how I currently understand the functions:

FIRST: Feeling functions are not about emotions but ethics. It is how morals, personal values, and personal ethics are derived and used if at all.

An introverted feeler derives their ethics internally, and needs time alone in thought to decide whether or not to coincide with a certain idea or belief. Fi is more likely to be live and let live, may tell you why they feel a certain way but don't enforce it upon you. They empathize by putting themselves in that situation based upon previous experience usually. They may come off as selfish.

An extraverted feeler derives their ethics externally, and may need to talk out what they're thinking before they decide something is correct. Fe is more likely to rock the boat and try to push idealized values upon someone else. They are strongly aware of other people's emotions and try to fix things. They may come off as overbearing.

My issue: I derive my ethics internally (Fi), I am not afraid to rock the boat and suggest something is wrong (Fe), I empathize by relating to experiences or feelings of how it would feel it was me (Fi), I've been considered overbearing or selfish at times depending on the person.

I've been told by some they feel I use Fi and Fe equally well. My ethics do not come from my family or the majority. I am aware there is a lot of Fe stereotypes so I am curious how it is described, because I think I may also be slightly angry about typing or being considered Fe after some people typed me as Fe because I am a Christian. Being religious does not automatically mean I am an ESFJ :angry:

So curious how you guys define it.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

By what you describe above it seems like you have a brain that uses Fi but you exhibit behaviour that is more in line with how people perceive Fe. I don't have enough information to give you a typing, but do realize that there's a difference between cognition and behaviour. Of course the two are linked, but Fi/Fe is about how your brain makes value judgments. Do they come from personal values or from group values? That's the deciding factor.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Similarities: they're both Feeling.

Differences: Once is predominantly focused on the values of the self (introverted); one is predominantly focused on the values of the group, or the other person (extroverted).

Nothing complicated, and nothing to over-think. It's very possible to have a balance, thus leaving it as F -- neither introverted or extroverted. And, not everything is function related.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Being selfish has nothing to do with cognitive functions, I don't think so. There are many ways to be selfish, and all types can be selfish.

Anyway, an ENFJ has Fe and Se as extroverted functions. I think the function that can make an ENFJ "selfish" is Se. Se makes them pushy. 

People tend to equate Fe with Enneagram 2 lol. No, Fe is not about pleasing others all the time and being society's drone. C'mon...


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

The conformist stereotype is actually just Fe being loyal and/or adapting to other people. Which is what Fe really does. Most of their opinions are very malleable. Fi is not interested in such things - which is where the selfish stereotype comes from.

The idea that Fe types don't have personal values is also not true.


----------



## VagrantFarce (Jul 31, 2015)

My take:

Extraverted Feelers understanding feelings as accessible, and on-the-surface - they live in a world that's emotionally malleable and easily influenced by atmosphere or emotional persuasion. Feelings are meant to be expressed out loud, in a way that is accessible to others, so that everyone has a place to express themselves.

Introverted Feelers are the opposite, and understanding feelings to be a personal barometer, inaccessible to others - to deny someone this by attempting to directly influence their emotional state can be inexcusable ("you can't force me how to feel"). 

Fe types tend to see Fi-style expressions as emotionally immature or self-absorbed, and Fi types tend to see Fe-style expressions as inauthentic and shallow.


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

_Preface: I doubt I explained myself very well here (and might sound a little nuts), but I'm in a rush. I tried. :^) I hope this makes the difference between the two clearer for you:_

The idea that the feeling functions are about ethics might be derived from the fact that ethical issues are often emotionally evocative, so the feeling types will respond most strongly or, more likely in the case of Fe users, obviously to such issues; in actuality, though, the formation of an individual's ethics depends on many facets of their being and, as such, involves both thinking and feeling facilities, so it doesn't make much sense to attribute ethics entirely to the feeling functions. Also, ethics are _always_ influenced—to some extent—by other people; nonetheless, they remain "within" the subject. If Fe and Fi were truly about ethics, we'd all be more or less users of both in equal measure.

Fe is emotionally influential, i.e. external, whereas Fi seems to be some kind of continual examination of one's own feelings. The Fi-doms I've known are very attached to their feelings, sometimes to the point that they refuse to express them because they feel that to do so might sacrifice the integrity of them. I believe this is because their emotions must undergo filtering via Ne or Se in order to be externalized. Fe, on the other hand, is quite malleable and depends on the environment; Fe users often seem possessed by expression, "becoming" their emotions; rather than undergoing metamorphosis, like an Fi user's emotions, an Fe user's emotions will adapt freely to external factors, remaining attached to the user via Ni or Si.


----------



## InkMyUmbrella (May 23, 2017)

Crystal Winter Dream said:


> Fe is more likely to rock the boat and try to push idealized values upon someone else. They are strongly aware of other people's emotions and try to fix things. They may come off as overbearing.


Going to be honest: I am not a fan of this definition.

Maybe it's because I'm an introverted type, but I rarely push my opinions/values onto others. If anything I find other folks, particularly Fi/Te dom-aux types, doing that towards me, and I end up keeping quiet or going along with what they say to maintain peace.

_However_, I do think Fe users may have a higher tendency to judge others and talk behind their backs. We won't be upfront about how we think or feel about a certain person; we will let those things stew internally, and then 'vent' later to another person about that first interaction. Fi/Te and even Ti who don't really value Fe as much will probably have little difficulty being assertive if need be. Fi users will also not _expect_ other people to act according to their values, but they will do what they can to ensure that these values do not get stepped on.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

Crystal Winter Dream said:


> I am not afraid to rock the boat and suggest something is wrong (Fe)


I actually see Fi users do this, while Fe is more likely to want to avoid hurting the person's feelings (even if they reaaally dislike the said person).


----------



## EmilR (Jun 18, 2018)

The following is the 100% correct answer for Specialized Ethics -E (Fi) and Generalized Ethics +E (Fe). 

Jung used the term thinking and feeling to describe judgement (rationality/decision-making). Myers followed Jung's model and based MBTI on Jung's terms. This was a gross error. What Jung described as thinking is logic while what Jung described as feeling is ethic. 

My definitions for logic & ethic are as following: Logic makes decisions based on non-living things while ethic makes decisions based on living-things. Any judgement based on living things is ethics; this ranges from an action as minor as a person being a jerk to defrauding investors of millions of dollars. Unfortantly most people do not realize they are using ethics or making ethical decisions. Instead most people use the word _feeling_ when they in-fact mean ethical. This is a large area of confusion.

With regards to decision making, there are two ways to make decisions: induction and deduction. +E is generalized ethics, i.e. inductive ethics, while -E is specialized ethics, i.e. deductive ethics. +E wants to infer what is correct based on the data. It's making a generalization based on the specific perception. -E is the opposite, it wants to build a model to analyze morality in any situaiton. It's building a specified judgement process for generic perception. Both have pros and cons.

Inside the psyche, everyone has all 8 functions. With regards to the Ethical Intuitive Generalist [EI+] (known as the ENFJ in MBTI), they have +E4 in their ego block and -E3 in their alterego block (known as Id block in Socionics). The IE+ will prefer to use induction and infer ethics but they are very competent at deducing ethics (-E) when need be.

*The reason for the new notation is because I am no longer using MBTI and Socionics notation is insufficient.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

Fe users have a VERY difficult time empathizing, are far less emotionally expressive, far less likely to cry, and far less sensitive than Fi users. 

Fi users are empathetic, Fe users are sympathetic.

Fi-doms are aware of the fact that they're F-types though some do insensitively laugh, but not as much as Fe-doms. A very large number of ENFJs mistype as xxTP, and they don't think of themselves as Feelers at all. 

Fi is used more by men, Fe is used more by females. 

Fi is moralistic, Fe is not. 

Fi is serious and heavy, Fe is playful and light. 

Fi is located in the left hemisphere, Fe is located in the right hemisphere. 

Fe is sensual, Fi isn't sure what the other person is feeling so they don't touch people since they wouldn't want to be touched. 

Fe users are much more likely to call people they just met for the first time "buddy", Fi users don't call people "buddy". 

Fe users dress in vibrant colors, Fi users dress in subdued colors. 

Think of Fe as 6w7 or 2w3. Think of Fi as 1w2.


----------



## Kizuna (Jul 30, 2011)

richard nixon said:


> Fe users have a VERY difficult time empathizing, are far less emotionally expressive, far less likely to cry, and far less sensitive than Fi users.
> 
> Fi users are empathetic, Fe users are sympathetic.
> 
> ...


This is sarcasm, right???? It can't be a real person actually believing such nonsense. Right...


----------



## Haludh (Jul 6, 2016)

Kizuna said:


> This is sarcasm, right???? It can't be a real person actually believing such nonsense. Right...


I mean, I _do_ call people “buddy” pretty often… Maybe Mr. Nixon is onto something ;^)


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Aiwass said:


> People tend to equate Fe with Enneagram 2 lol. No, Fe is not about pleasing others all the time and being society's drone. C'mon...


I mean, agreed, but neither is Enneagram 2 all about that and especially not being a drone. Doesn't matter if you don't like the Enneagram, just be respectful to those who do and avoid perpetuating stereotypes - more stereotypes are the last thing we need around here.



InkMyUmbrella said:


> Maybe it's because I'm an introverted type, but I rarely push my opinions/values onto others. If anything I find other folks, particularly Fi/Te dom-aux types, doing that towards me, and I end up keeping quiet or going along with what they say to maintain peace.
> _However_, I do think Fe users may have a higher tendency to judge others and talk behind their backs. We won't be upfront about how we think or feel about a certain person; we will let those things stew internally, and then 'vent' later to another person about that first interaction.


I know an ISFJ who would say the same thing. She accuses me of me bullying and pushing when I'm simply talking to her like I would anyone else. I consistently ask her opinion, but she never gives one, so I feel like I have to give or act on my own. I don't know if _you, personally,_ do that, but to me it's utterly baffling: I see it as if you don't state your opinions, _especially_ when asked, then you can't act like you're being 'stepped on' or 'bullied.' And I've talked to her about this repeatedly, along with saying "I _don't mind_ going with your preferences." I feel like she expects me/everyone to mindread what she wants and I'm... not, nor do I think it's fair to expect anyone to.

Could that a thing with Fe wanting to be external, and/or wanting to get along? Or would it be linked more to Enneagram reasons (she's definitely a 2w3 or 9w8)? I'm much better with the Enneagram, but... well, Socionics says my weakest function is Fe, so yeah. If you could give me any insight at all, I'd be grateful, because I've exhausted all my learnin'.

(And I'm not saying this is indicative of ISFJ or a particular ISFJ downfall or anything like - I'm merely drawing a connection between two people.)


----------



## Crystal Winter Dream (May 27, 2018)

Paradigm said:


> I mean, agreed, but neither is Enneagram 2 all about that and especially not being a drone. Doesn't matter if you don't like the Enneagram, just be respectful to those who do and avoid perpetuating stereotypes - more stereotypes are the last thing we need around here.
> 
> 
> I know an ISFJ who would say the same thing. She accuses me of me bullying and pushing when I'm simply talking to her like I would anyone else. I consistently ask her opinion, but she never gives one, so I feel like I have to give or act on my own. I don't know if _you, personally,_ do that, but to me it's utterly baffling: I see it as if you don't state your opinions, _especially_ when asked, then you can't act like you're being 'stepped on' or 'bullied.' And I've talked to her about this repeatedly, along with saying "I _don't mind_ going with your preferences." I feel like she expects me/everyone to mindread what she wants and I'm... not, nor do I think it's fair to expect anyone to.
> ...


From my understanding of what is said of Fe, Fe does like external harmony and prefers to avoid conflict if possible. The other fall out is Fe assuming everyone should share their values and/or ideals therefore being upset with those with a different philosophy than them. I don't think it is always strictly related to Fe though. E2 tends to repress their emotions with a desire to help others. A 2 would actually be less likely to assume you know what they need, they're more about assuming what YOU need...


----------



## InkMyUmbrella (May 23, 2017)

Paradigm said:


> Could that a thing with Fe wanting to be external, and/or wanting to get along? Or would it be linked more to Enneagram reasons (she's definitely a 2w3 or 9w8)? I'm much better with the Enneagram, but... well, Socionics says my weakest function is Fe, so yeah. If you could give me any insight at all, I'd be grateful, because I've exhausted all my learnin'.
> 
> (And I'm not saying this is indicative of ISFJ or a particular ISFJ downfall or anything like - I'm merely drawing a connection between two people.)


Hey thanks for saying this. I don't know if this means much to you, but I think it's AWESOME that you're genuinely trying to understand and work with other types. Honestly, I think many of the world's problems would just vanish if we learned to communicate more effectively. 

Anyways...

The thing is... I suspect that you and her have different motivations in the interaction. I will not speak on behalf of her, but I do think she and many other SFJs would agree with me on this.

Si-Fe users are *very* observant about people. We are _very_ sensitive to body language, and that is even a greater focus than the words being said. Does this mean that we interpret someone's intentions correctly 100% of the time? Absolutely not. (Unless, ofc, I'm dealing with an Fe user... Then I'll say I'm correct 85% of the time lol)

My past interaction with Te users has been that you come off as unintentionally harsh. You may be simply trying to share your opinion to have a discussion, but to us it sounds like a confrontation. Just with how you act, it seems to us that you are egging us on somehow, you are pushing us to disagree with you so that you may yell at us for saying something 'offensive' or 'ridiculous' or something. The problem is, as is the case for most people despite type, we don't realize your brain works differently than us. I'd think '_Whenever I encounter a person like this, I feel they have something against me. Like they are peering into my soul just by my body language alone, and they don't like what they see. So they want to tear me apart just to have a go. This is because that's the only reason I would act like them, use a similar pitch/tone of voice, etc._' 

I personally call Fe and Fi the 'humanitarian' functions. Both are dealing with their relation to other living creatures. Fi wants authenticity, individualism. They like celebrating diversity inherently. They are energized by being accepted for who they are and being shown another person's 'true' self. Fe+Si, on the other hand, is energized by being at one with others. While, according to socionics, we also are strong with Fi and welcome diversity blah blah, we prefer to be with people who are similar to us. 
Fi = demonstration of subjective 'emotions'. Fe = demonstration of _objective_ 'emotions'. This is why when someone, a stranger even, smiles at me, it brightens me up. A smile is an objective measure of acceptance. So I smile back to nonverbally indicate that 'I am with you, fellow human. I hear you and respect you.'

When your ISFJ friend is having a discussion, she does not want a debate for the sake of having a debate. Or to exchange ideas in order to get solutions to some problem. Or whatever you are looking for, as a Te person. Maybe she wants that on some level, but it's not her *main* motivation. She just wants to connect with you and to feel accepted. When she doesn't, she will shy away from you. And due to your low Fe, you may be demonstrating the wrong sort of objective emotion. At least that's my 2 cents.

Hopefully my rambling has given you some insight. I would love to hear about high Te users as well since I know way too many of you guys. (Not so much NTJ's though... at least I don't think so? )

Edit: Also, Yes, it is not only up to you to make the interaction work. It takes two to tango, and unfortunately people only change if they want to. :/


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

richard nixon said:


> Fe users have a VERY difficult time empathizing, are far less emotionally expressive, far less likely to cry, and far less sensitive than Fi users.


Please, every Fi'er that isn't an ExFP has the emotional expressions of a statue.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Crystal Winter Dream said:


> From my understanding of what is said of Fe, Fe does like external harmony and prefers to avoid conflict if possible. The other fall out is Fe assuming everyone should share their values and/or ideals therefore being upset with those with a different philosophy than them. I don't think it is always strictly related to Fe though. E2 tends to repress their emotions with a desire to help others. A 2 would actually be less likely to assume you know what they need, they're more about assuming what YOU need...


Well, I'm considering 2w3 because she seems to go to 8 when stressed (very "lash out at everything"), and the Power triad would fit really well. 2s have the whole Pride thing, and they seem to expect if they do X, you'll do Y, no questions asked - and I may be missing whatever X thing she's trying to demonstrate, thus getting angry I don't do Y.
OTOH, she is stubborn as a mule and kinda Withdrawn, for 9w8, but that could easily just be, again, Pride and introversion. So idk. She _seems_ like an image type, though she's also probably SO/SX, so... I've not decided yet.

[HR][/HR]



InkMyUmbrella said:


> Hey thanks for saying this. I don't know if this means much to you, but I think it's AWESOME that you're genuinely trying to understand and work with other types. Honestly, I think many of the world's problems would just vanish if we learned to communicate more effectively.


Thank you  I do try harder than it looks like to work with other types, but eventually some people just wear my patience down and _then_ all my attempts seem fake or lackluster in comparison. 



> Si-Fe users are *very* observant about people. We are _very_ sensitive to body language, and that is even a greater focus than the words being said. Does this mean that we interpret someone's intentions correctly 100% of the time? Absolutely not. (Unless, ofc, I'm dealing with an Fe user... Then I'll say I'm correct 85% of the time lol)


Well, most of our interaction is online, which I would think make it easier to express an opinion, but maybe not since there's nothing to "read." She likes talking over VOIP, which is hard for me because (simply put) I have a breathing problem; maybe I should've worked harder in the past to do more VOIP stuff, but tbh I was kind of planning on doing that until recently. We had a big fight which makes me suspect she wouldn't be open anymore to doing VOIP stuff, and I'm not sure I want to either because she hurt my feelings a lot.



> My past interaction with Te users has been that you come off as unintentionally harsh. You may be simply trying to share your opinion to have a discussion, but to us it sounds like a confrontation. Just with how you act, it seems to us that you are egging us on somehow, you are pushing us to disagree with you so that you may yell at us for saying something 'offensive' or 'ridiculous' or something. The problem is, as is the case for most people despite type, we don't realize your brain works differently than us. I'd think '_Whenever I encounter a person like this, I feel they have something against me. Like they are peering into my soul just by my body language alone, and they don't like what they see. So they want to tear me apart just to have a go. This is because that's the only reason I would act like them, use a similar pitch/tone of voice, etc._'


Huh. She's said stuff much like this, and it's just untrue (from my POV, anyway). I'm frank, but I don't like confrontation either: I do like an open dialogue, but not a rude or emotional one. Is that something you see as confrontational, since there's a relative lack of emotion? Or what _would _you define as confrontational? I've been feeling like she puts the worst spin on my words as possible, which I recently told her she seemed to do - will that maybe help, as in maybe jarring her to rethink how she interprets things? I guess my problem is that I "can't prove a negative," as they say, so I'm out of ideas on how to meet in the middle. I feel like I've tried a lot of tactics over the years, even including some active listening and de-escalation tactics. 

Why would expressing opinions be confrontational, when there's no negative emotion behind it and hasn't (knowingly) been all day? It seems like you're saying if "you"/xSFJ express an opinion, you're automatically thinking "I"/IxTJ am going to ridicule it? If someone like me was in your life, would there be anything I could say that convinces you otherwise, once and for all? Because apparently proving by example - by not ridiculing - hasn't worked a bit :\



> I personally call Fe and Fi the 'humanitarian' functions. Both are dealing with their relation to other living creatures. Fi wants authenticity, individualism. They like celebrating diversity inherently. *They are energized by being accepted for who they are and being shown another person's 'true' self. Fe+Si, on the other hand, is energized by being at one with others. While, according to socionics, we also are strong with Fi and welcome diversity blah blah, we prefer to be with people who are similar to us. *
> Fi = demonstration of subjective 'emotions'. Fe = demonstration of _objective_ 'emotions'. This is why when someone, a stranger even, smiles at me, it brightens me up. A smile is an objective measure of acceptance. So I smile back to nonverbally indicate that 'I am with you, fellow human. I hear you and respect you.'


You're totally right, this is probably a big problem between us, and most likely the core of our difficulties: what we're trying to get out of a friendship. I want a friendship with an individual, she wants a friendship with a twin. I don't think that's a bad thing - I understand it can be validating to see yourself in others - but to me it's just... so opposite. I have a huge need to be myself, and I don't like always agreeing because it gives the wrong impression of me and that's like lying, which to me is worse. Is all probably because I'm _low_ Fi, whereas if I were an IxFP I might be able to naturally adapt better. I don't know how to bridge that gap. 



> When your ISFJ friend is having a discussion, she does not want a debate for the sake of having a debate. Or to exchange ideas in order to get solutions to some problem. Or whatever you are looking for, as a Te person. Maybe she wants that on some level, but it's not her *main* motivation. She just wants to connect with you and to feel accepted. When she doesn't, she will shy away from you. And due to your low Fe, you may be demonstrating the wrong sort of objective emotion. At least that's my 2 cents.


Well, I am guilty of the exchanging ideas bit, and we both know we suck at sympathizing with each other, but I don't usually debate for fun xD I've tried being as open/accepting as I can be, and I've hardly ever called her weird (at worst, I've neutrally said "it's weird you think it's weird"), but that doesn't seem to be enough. I guess because it's not as satisfying as "I'm the same way," although even when I do that, she seems dissatisfied for some reason, too, because conversation just stops either way. And I've tried drawing similarities between us to show she's not alone, but when I do that she's the bigger victim or I'm apparently trying to guilt her. So in my view, I've done the "let's be similar as much as we can be" thing, but it doesn't seem to be what she wants exactly.

When you're with another person, how do you want them to act? What is "connecting" to you? What is "being accepted," and can you give an example? Same with "being at one with another," how would that play out ideally to you? 

This may be a bit tangential, but how do you work in a group? Say you have a small group and we need to agree on something... Going out to eat, maybe. Would you just couch _all_ of your opinions and expect others to make the decision, or would you put forth an option (like outright saying, "I'd like Chinese food tonight")? If you don't express yourself in words, or directly, how _do _you express yourself that others might be missing (everything minus body language, since it's online)? If you don't express your opinions or preferences, how do you get them met?

I'm sorry if this seems like I'm trying to pry - I'm genuinely just trying to understand. I've considered PMing you, but we don't get many ISFJs here willing to go into detail and it might help the forum in general... But I'll happily move to PM if you'd prefer! 



> Hopefully my rambling has given you some insight. I would love to hear about high Te users as well since I know way too many of you guys. (Not so much NTJ's though... at least I don't think so? )
> Edit: Also, Yes, it is not only up to you to make the interaction work. It takes two to tango, and unfortunately people only change if they want to. :/


I do really appreciate the insight. You said many useful things! If you want to know anything about Te-aux, I'm open to questions, though I'm not 100% "typical." xD


----------



## InkMyUmbrella (May 23, 2017)

Paradigm said:


> I'm sorry if this seems like I'm trying to pry - I'm genuinely just trying to understand. I've considered PMing you, but we don't get many ISFJs here willing to go into detail and it might help the forum in general... But I'll happily move to PM if you'd prefer!


pm is probably better cuz I don't want this thread to accidentally be ridden with unrelated topics lol. I'll reach out 

however, just wanted to make one note


> You're totally right, this is probably a big problem between us, and most likely the core of our difficulties: what we're trying to get out of a friendship. *I want a friendship with an individual, she wants a friendship with a twin.*


Granted, I'm still developing my understanding of the functions (and, hell, myself) but... idk, this to me, may be somewhat misleading to others reading this thread. It's not so much XSFJs want a _twin_ necessarily. Fe and Te are extraverted, "judging" functions, meaning we both make decisions in order to make a specific impact on the world, and have things end up a certain way. I would say you folks, Te, desire 'respect' or acknowledgement of your abilities (correct me if I'm wrong). You like people knowing that you're competent. You like being able to make a certain change in the structure of the universe, and have that be recognized. Or, see your work actually make a play.
Fe desires acknowledgement of our _emotions_. We act a certain way in order to leave our mark on the people around us and create the social environment we desire. 
Fe and Te pick up different cues from the environment and act accordingly, thinking we are doing the right thing. When we don't get the reaction or outcome we desire, we both end up confused and probably try and retreat back to our cocoon. Or reach out to people/areas of the universe where we know we will be validated. This could be why there's usually a weird clash between Te-ers and Fe-ers (Te-If this is actually what happens: "This person discarded my ideas/isn't accepting of what I think." Fe: "This person does not like me/They don't care about my feelings.")
I would say when Te and Fe users both get too caught up in their extroverted judging functions, we start to lose our sense of self. But, we do desire for people to know the 'real' us. We just aren't as trusting of Ti/Fi respectively. (In socionics, ITJ's and IFJ's have a real battle with our critical parent. Darn that thing.)



> I do really appreciate the insight. You said many useful things! If you want to know anything about Te-aux, I'm open to questions, though I'm not 100% "typical." xD


hey, that's always the best part! the interaction between enneagram and MBTI-type is fascinating to me. I was quite surprised how out-reaching you are given that you're the most 'independent' type, but then I saw the 6w7 lol. (But yes, some insight would be invaluable. got into an argument with my ISTJ brother last night, funny enough. So I am with you on the whole 'other types be crazy' deal)


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Crystal Winter Dream said:


> An extraverted feeler derives their ethics externally, and may need to talk out what they're thinking before they decide something is correct. Fe is more likely to rock the boat and try to push idealized values upon someone else. They are strongly aware of other people's emotions and try to fix things. They may come off as overbearing.


I'm not sure 'rock the boat' is the term I'd use. I'd say Fi is the one that 'rocks the boat' as in disturbs everyone else flowing along harmoniously by daring to disagree or try to go a different direction. I do agree that Fe is more willing to urge others to comply with what it thinks is right, but I think Fe is much less willing to go against the flow or disturb others within those circles it considers itself part of (opposing parties is another matter). 

As for yourself, I think you do sound like Fi. I think sometimes when Fi people are expressing their opinions, their personal certainty or enthusiasm can strike others (especially others who feel a need for harmony and agreement) as pushing their views on others when it's not their intention. (Perhaps the same can be said for Fe people). I do think ENFPs have much more of the charisma and ease of socializing that people associate with Fe, than INFPs (and perhaps even some INFJs) just because they are extroverts. 

Also, yes it's silly for people to so strongly associate Fe with Christianity. Theoretically Fe _does_ like moral groups and organizations like that, but that doesn't necessarily mean Religions. Personally as an Fi dominant Christian, I find I have trouble with 'church culture' but not with the theology side of things.


----------

